# PE Dayton 701 Usher kits for DIY speakers



## spanish68 (Aug 11, 2008)

I've noticed that the Dayton 701 Usher speaker kits are on sale at Parts Express. Does anybody have any experience with these? Do they sell these kits without the enclousures? I could make the enclousures myself from bich ply but I like the fact that they are easy to put together since everything is included in the kit and electronics is not my strong point. 

I will like to upgrade the Omnisats V2 speakers I'm using right now which are nice but not enough for my big room. Also, if I can make the enclousures, can I make the front speakers towers with these kits instead of bookshelves? Can the enclousures be sealed or they need to be ported? I could buy three of these for the front speakers but what could I use for the rear? I would like something small for the rears if possible. Anyways, these kits should be a big improvement over the Omnisats, right? I also like the fact that for my budget of around $1,000, I could build a 5.0 speaker set-up. Finally, I have 120 watts per speaker and my crossover will be in the 80-100hz range.


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

To answer the questions that I have short answers to right now in my quasi drunken state...

Yes you can make them floor standing, just about any bookshelf can be made into a floor standing speaker. You have to keep the width the same and the depth should stay about the same. Then model the woofer in WinISD or Unibox or something and see how the bigger cabinet effects bass response. Either sealed or vented may work. Sometime later I or someone else here will model the woofer and find out.

As for what to do for rear surrounds, use your old front mains. Or build the Tritrix recesson destroyer from partsexpress, or buy somethin cheap, or build something else. As for buying the Dayton 701 without a cabinet. Yes, here it is. http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=302-855


----------



## spanish68 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for that response. I will probably call Parts Express next week and ask them a few questions to get the most information I can before I make the final decision.


----------

